# Engine Running then Bogging Down (Evinrude ETEC 25hp Tiller)



## Mdees88 (Jun 23, 2021)

Parker_Fleming said:


> *The fuel filter/water separator bowl was filled. I sprayed out the gas and it didn't really separate so it doesn't look like there was much water in. But it will fill a couple times after I pumped more gas. I don't know how water would have gotten in, or if it was just bad gas. There was some particulates at the bottom of the bottle I sprayed the gas in.*


I assume you're saying the water/fuel separator was filled with water and not gas? But then you say you "sprayed out the gas" and it didn't look like there was much water in it. This is confusing....

Unsure about the "sprayed out the gas" comment but you should unscrew the water fuel separator and *pour* it into a clear glass jar. The water will settle to the bottom and the gas on top and this lets you know if there is water in your fuel.

Is this a portable fuel tank or built in to the boat? How big is the tank? Did you ever check the internal water/fuel separator on the motor?

I have heard that aluminum gas tank sweating is a thing. I have a 13 gallon aluminum tank that sits on my deck and I have put 100 hours on my motor in the last year and haven't had any water issues so far. I make sure to fill it up after every trip to leave a minimal amount of air space inside the tank. I also run an external water/fuel separator.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If I were to guess - I'd say you didn't get all of the water out of that fuel tank... Your first step.. get hold of a known good tank with good fuel and fuel line - then hook it up and run your motor without using your existing tank, fuel line, or filter. If the motor runs fine your problem is your fuel system - probably that tank... If you swap out as mentioned and your problem is still occurring (you have to run it on the water to test it properly...) then it's your motor and only a properly trained BRP tech, with the right software for that year/model motor will be able to sort it out... 

Good luck and post up what you find out... BRP is still honoring their warranties and maintaining their parts supply even though they've quit making outboard motors...

"Aren't boats fun?"


----------



## Kyle_Alexander (Jun 10, 2020)

its over heating. take it in and they will replace water pump. I had the same engine and had the same problem.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

overheating shuts my tohatsu down to idle. maybe yours is the same.


----------



## eberin (Jul 11, 2018)

i also had an engine over heating problem that was shutting down my engine after some time ('98 yamaha 25 tiller 4 stroke) id check the water pump as well


----------

